# [Dark Sun] The Last Sea of Athas



## Silverblade The Ench (May 16, 2008)

Athas is a dying world, the Dark Sun and the sorceror kings slowly sucking the life from it.
Only one, small sea remains, hidden by powerful telepaths and druids...

[sblock="Last Sea Of Athas"]
LAST SEA OF ATHAS






PURPLE 





GREEN





RED





[/sblock]


----------



## Ebonyr (May 17, 2008)

Really great computer art


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (May 17, 2008)

Ebonyr said:
			
		

> Really great computer art



Cheers, mate!


----------



## megamania (Aug 11, 2008)

neat


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Aug 11, 2008)

*bows* thank you!


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Mar 8, 2011)

Those are great. I am using some of your work for a Dark Sun trailer i am using for my campaign. You have some genuine talent.


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Mar 8, 2011)

Those are great. I am using some of your work for a Dark Sun trailer i am using for my campaign. You have some genuine talent.

Oops, double post by mistake. Any way to delete?


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Mar 9, 2011)

Corey',
*bows*
very kind of ya! 
nice to see folk use my art for their D&D games, part of why I make them is to inspire other folk to play and have fun 

would like to do a Spelljammer trailer but not for bit, health's icky so not done much lately


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Mar 9, 2011)

I haven't played Spelljammer since a very old GenCon tournament game ran one. I remember it was an interesting campaign universe. Sorry to hear your health is buggy right now.


----------



## Silverblade The Ench (Mar 9, 2011)

the ideas/visuals SPelljammer inspires are awesome 

long term problem, rotten weather past year in UK's jsut made things worse, sigh, thanks though


----------

